# Instrucciones de uso Multímetro XC 4070L



## danith72 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola a todos!

Adjunto el manual de instrucciones del multímetro digital XC4070L. Lo encontré en inglés. Os lo dejo en españo que os pueda servir de ayuda.

Saludoss


----------



## Hugomes (Feb 28, 2013)

danith72 dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Adjunto el manual de instrucciones del multímetro digital XC4070L. Lo encontré en inglés. Os lo dejo en españo que os pueda servir de ayuda.
> 
> Saludoss




Gracias lo estaba buscando, espero me de lecturas por que no he podido usarlo


----------

